# Grinnell Tournament



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

<SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt"><DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 4.5pt double; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; BACKGROUND: #d9d9d9; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 1pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 4.5pt double; mso-border-top-alt: thin-thick-small-gap windowtext 4.5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: thick-thin-small-gap windowtext 4.5pt">I fish this tournament every year in Alabama. It's not as big as the grinnell tournament that was put on a few years ago, but it's getting bigger every year. There were about 75 boats last year. You can call either of the guys at the bottom or let me know if you have any questions. You can register the day of the tournament. I have the entry form that can be mailed in, but not sure how to attach.</DIV><DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 4.5pt double; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; BACKGROUND: #d9d9d9; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 1pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 4.5pt double; mso-border-top-alt: thin-thick-small-gap windowtext 4.5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: thick-thin-small-gap windowtext 4.5pt"><H1 style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-top-alt: thin-thick-small-gap windowtext 4.5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: thick-thin-small-gap windowtext 4.5pt; mso-padding-alt: 1.0pt 0in 1.0pt 0in">*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Schoolbook'; mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt">Date: August 2, 2008<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*</H1><H6 style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-top-alt: thin-thick-small-gap windowtext 4.5pt; mso-border-bottom-alt: thick-thin-small-gap windowtext 4.5pt; mso-padding-alt: 1.0pt 0in 1.0pt 0in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt">Entry Fee: $80.00 per boat / Lunker included / Launch included<o></o></H6></DIV><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Landing: Lower Bryant?s (HWY 225) / Time: Safelight to 4:00PM<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Century Schoolbook'; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA"><U>GUARANTEED PAYOUT:</U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt">1<SUP>ST</SUP> PLACE = $1000.00<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 3"> 9<SUP>TH</SUP> PLACE = $100.00<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt">2<SUP>ND </SUP>PLACE = $500.00<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 3"> 10<SUP>TH</SUP> PLACE = $100.00<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt">3<SUP>RD</SUP> PLACE = $400.00<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 3"> 11<SUP>TH</SUP> PLACE = $100.00<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt">4<SUP>TH</SUP> PLACE = $300.00<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 3"> 20<SUP>TH</SUP> PLACE = $100.00<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt">5<SUP>TH</SUP> PLACE = $200.00<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 3"> 25<SUP>TH</SUP> PLACE = $100.00<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt">6<SUP>TH</SUP> PLACE = $100.00<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 3"> 30<SUP>TH</SUP> PLACE = $100.00<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt">7<SUP>TH</SUP> PLACE = $100.00<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 3"> 40<SUP>TH</SUP> PLACE = $100.00<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1in; TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in"><SPAN style="mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt">8<SUP>TH</SUP> PLACE = $100.00<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 3"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 14.0pt"><U>$10.00 OF ENTRY FEE GOES TO LUNKER POT</U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">For more information, contact: Jerry Davis @ 251-937-8682 or Ray Long @ 251-937-4048)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoHeading9 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">_Proceeds will help support the Catfish Round-Up for Handicap Children _<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt">_and the Care House of Bay Minette.<o></o>_<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><o></o>


----------

